# Status 530/10 Aerial



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Does any body know of anywhere that's selling these any less than £122?

After posting on here a while ago we decided not to fit a permenant aerial as we couldn't justify the expense for the little bit of TV that we watch, so we bought one of those 'Magic Wands'.

Having been away last weekend when there was actually something on that I wanted to watch, you guessed it!! I spent most of the programme trying to get a decent signal.

So I've raided the piggy bank and in the market for a 530/10 :roll: 

Any comments welcome - Ta


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Morning Ian,

Theres one on ebay at the mo, curently £67
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=108845&item=7990616873&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

If not, dig a bit deeper and www.riverswayleisure.co.uk do one for £124.95

pete.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi ian

funnily enough im sure i got mine from riversway at the 2004 york show for £100 , show offer !

i would use petes link and go for it if i was buying as the price dosnt change much where ever you go .


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Both, thanks for that.

Pete, I've been 'watching' that one on Ebay, but the bids look like they're going to take it close to a new one - we'll see.

Everywhere looks about the same, so it's maybe one of those items that don't go on offer very often. It may be that I wait and see what York show has to offer in Sept.

Thanks again.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you don't want to spend that kinda money or go hacking holes in your van these external antennas on a pole from http://www.maxview.ltd.uk/index.html
work every bit as well. In fact I have fitted them as loft aerial for wideband digital reception.

peedee


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Peedee


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi
I do have a factory fitted flying saucer which funnily enough works quite well on digital but is a waste of space for analogue but I am a real cheapskate when it comes to the aerial I now use ...It is one of these..cost £4.99 from Maplin:










on a very light weight aluminium pole held onto the side of the van with 2 rubber suckers.....always manage to get a perfect signal and if in a digital area can get up to 120 channels on the freeview box (duplicated signals esp in wales normal number is around 80)
To improve the analogue signal I use a small battery powered amp also from maplin £9.99.

The most important thing is to know exactly where all the transmitters are and just what they are transmitting....this is available as a file for Autoroute, if like me you have GPS then even better. There is no messing, just pop up the aerial pointing in the right direction and polarised (vert or horiz) and thats it. Big advantage with Freeview is that all the programs arrange themselves into a menu (epg).

Mike
P.S. if you want the file for Autoroute I have just added it to the Download section it will be there as soon as a mod has vetted it........
I


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, I managed to nab the one off EBay - Brand new £90, just need to fit it now


----------

